# No More Classes



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow. 8 hours round trip for class? I thought I had it bad being an hour away from my agility class!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe you could find an agility class closer. I found a list on the AKC website:

http://www.akc.org/events/obedience/training_clubs/index.cfm?action=search_state&state=LA


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm impressed you made it 5 weeks! I hope you can find something closer.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Maybe you could find an agility class closer. I found a list on the AKC website:
> 
> http://www.akc.org/events/obedience/training_clubs/index.cfm?action=search_state&state=LA


Thanks for looking up the info for me, but those don't work. Calcasieu Kennel Club is my own club, all they offer is CGC classes. The next closest is LCCOC, but it's almost as far as the class I was taking in Houston, and they meet in a parking lot. I sure don't want to travel that far only for them to cancel because of the weather. (I did try it a few years ago...I got a phone call when I was halfway there that they were cancelling due to rain). All the others are even farther than the Houston class.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow! I guess I'd better start feeling super guilty about not driving to the comp obed class 150 miles away. 

Has your KC not had enough interest in starting an agility program or are they lacking in money/time/space?


----------



## Callee (Dec 31, 2009)

you gotta be kidding me.....8 hours WOW!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm actually talking obedience, not agility, but it's pretty much the same for agility.

There really isn't anyone qualified to teach upper level obedience around here. I'm the only one in the area that's ever gotten a UDX. Only one other person has earned a UD in the last 20 years.

There is one person locally that offers introductory agility classes, but the person has never put a single agility title on a dog.

I don't want to make my trip sound worse than it was, it wasn't 8 hours of actual driving time....3 hours each way, an hour for class, and then I try to get there an hour early because the class was on the other side of Houston and you never know how getting through Houston traffic will go, especially in the evening. So only 6 hours of actual driving time if no traffic problems.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

"Only."

I'm not as surprised for obedience, I live near a big city that offers some comp obed, but it's arguable about those people being qualified to teach the levels. (Super nice people though!). But with agility, that -is- surprising to me.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Whew, lots of driving! That is some dedication! Go you! I am sure you got some good training advice and have some things you can work on at home for awhile. Then maybe you can sign up for another session in a few months, or just occasional privates…


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That sucks. Do you know other people in your area training for obedience? Maybe you guys could get together and take turns leading. The group I go to is not an official class, it is just drop-in for $5 and different people lead each week going through the practices. Some people even bring in their puppies and play with during stays and heeling (while also training, but they are puppies so they only do a little at a time).


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow I really feel guilty. I am in an area with at least 50 OTCH dogs and most of those people are qualified to teach those higher levels. Makes for tough competition but an endless supply of information. Is there any way you could get enough people together and have a guest teacher come in once a month? Are you looking for fine tuning or actual instruction?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Wow I really feel guilty. I am in an area with at least 50 OTCH dogs and most of those people are qualified to teach those higher levels. Makes for tough competition but an endless supply of information. Is there any way you could get enough people together and have a guest teacher come in once a month? Are you looking for fine tuning or actual instruction?


We have done that before, get a group together and have a trainer come from about two hours away to work with us. But one of the problems we've had is that everyone is on such different levels...most of the people are just starting novice, or even just want pet obedience, while I'm working on an OTCH. And it's so few people that we have trouble getting enough people to committ, and the trainer won't come if we don't have a minimum. Oh well, between the lessons I do get in, the seminars I get to, the books and videos I have, along with everything I get off the internet, we haven't been doing too bad.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Can I ask what kind of scores you have been getting? Maybe you just need some fine tuning in an area or two or do you feel you need more instruction? Just trying to figure out if I can help you figure out something that would work.


----------

